# First Trip to Groomer!



## vipbrj (Apr 13, 2009)

well... not my dog's first trip to the groomer... but my first experience taking him  (he is about 4 years old and I adopted him a few months ago)

He is a mutt... looks like a huge havanese (I think). I explained to the groomer (who was probably one of the nicest ladies I've met) that I wanted something akin to a havanese "puppy" or "teddy bear" cut. When I went to pick him up, they let him out of the back room and he came prancing out to greet me--he looked so different! and adorable! They left enough of his facial hair to keep his character but cut his body pretty short. he feels like one of those supersoft plush throws 

before:
(pardon how dirty the sliding glass door is, I didn't notice how dirty it was until I took this photo!!)









after:
(he did a horrible job of staying still so my bf had to pick him up, haha)









thought this was a pretty funny action photo:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Looks like the pictures did not work!

Ryan


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe! What a cutie - he doesn't look like a mutt to me. He looks like one very happy boy!!!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

He looks a lot like a Havanese to me, in that doggie Hairdo!
He's very cute and looks like a fun dog.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

He is a cutie !!!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh, he is a cutie! What's his name? He looks so happy, glad you had a good experience.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He looks like a hav to me. He's adorable, both before and after.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

He is so cute and he looks like a Hav to me also. That last picture is so cute. He looks like he is dancing to some good rock music because he likes his new look.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a cutie, and welcome! How much does "he" weigh? He sure looks like a hav! I like that last picture, too! Cute photo of your husband trying to hide behind him, too!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Very cute!!! What's his name?


----------



## vipbrj (Apr 13, 2009)

his name is Wall-E... I don't know why I forgot to mention that! 

He's about 27 pounds... he isn't really that big or overweight, just really stocky (or thats what I tell myself)  

The groomer thought he was a dandie dinmont. That's probably the third time I've heard that from someone... but I just think it doesn't fit him at all (besides the body shape)!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Your pup is very cute! Love the groom!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Now I remember him! He's beautiful!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, I remember, too, now! He looks very nice in his new cut! Is he settled in well, and are you enjoying him?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Yep, I remember him too. 
I thought we all decided that he's a havanese for sure.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wall-e is adorable!! I LOVE that action shot. Looks like he and your b/f are dancing. Soooo cute! He definitely looks like a Hav, a bigger Hav.


----------

